# What Not To Do In Sturgis



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a video of Antifa in Sturgis. It appears that it is a good thing that there are police there to escort them away. I'm not sure what was going on in the first of the video.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That guy was lucky that the cops were there. 

He pretty much had a death wish doing that


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Who in their right mind goes to Sturgis to agitate? Some people have no sense of self-preservation.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Antifa and bikers in the same area? What could possibly go wrong? :roll: :lol:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

the part that kills me, is that the antifa wants to defund police. Look who just saved their bacon. Not the brightest group are they.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, they'll try to call the cops right away if THEY are in trouble. Then they will try to sue the police if they incur any damages or injuries at all. As long as you let them beat and rob folks they're fine though, no problem.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That there are some real Denver Broncos!`:shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

We need a giant biker rally in Portland, stat.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

After watching the last few videos of assaults and arson in Portland, I'm good with letting them deal with that problem themselves. That idiot Ted Wheeler and the rest of the government can go down with the ship.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It doesn't take much of a spark to ignite mob violence...it doesn't take much of a cause, just a lot of latent hate.


----------

